

How Do You Guys Deal with Spam Comments? - abuzafor

As The spamming is increased dramatically and WordPress is a one of the most targeted platform. If you have been using WordPress for a while, You might have noticed thousands of Spam Comments. Actually, I want to know How do you deal with Spam comments?
======
junto
For Wordpress I have a two pronged approach. The first is Askimet which still
catches a lot of spam, and the second (much more effective approach) has been
the plugin "IP Geo Block".

I started off with a blacklist containing the usually spammy suspects (China,
India, Ukraine, Russia, Brazil), since they appeared to be the source of most
of my spam comments.

It was OK, but stuff was still getting through. I then found it better to
maintain a whitelist:

    
    
      US,GB,CA,DE,NL,SE,NO,DK,FR,ES,IT,BE,PL,SI,SK,LI,CH,PT,AT,AU,NZ,FI,EE,IE,IS,JP,LU,LV,ZA
    

My theory is that anyone (excluding VPN users) that originates from a poor
country, especially one that is non-English speaking, is more likely to be a
spammer. My reasoning: spamming is a low margin business that uses outsourced
cheap labour and/or countries that have a poor record of cracking down of
spamming and botnets.

To date this has been very effective. What spam I get these days is the tamer
'test the water spam'. I think this is where spammers use new email accounts
to try and get them onto Askimet whitelists (bloggers are more likely not too
mark these as spam). There are never any website urls in the content though
there maybe a link in the website field, and the email reads something like:

    
    
       This is very interesting, You’re a very skilled blogger.
       I’ve joined your feed andd look forward to seeking more of your great post.
       Also, I have shared your site in my social networks!
    

Here are my stats (blocked comments by country). I don't get many comments on
my blog in total anyway:

    
    
      Blocked by countries	
      CN: 3787
      RO: 76
      VE: 236
      TR: 133
      ID: 69
      IN: 12
      SC: 30
      AR: 3
      AL: 1
      TH: 46
      BR: 33
      UA: 284
      RU: 145
      CZ: 4
      IL: 8
      MO: 2
      MY: 4
      VN: 9
      EU: 4
      SG: 9
      LT: 1
      EG: 11
      HR: 5
      BD: 5
      MX: 1
      PH: 1
      TW: 29
      PE: 3
      PK: 3
      TJ: 1
      RS: 3
      KR: 5
      HK: 45
      CO: 6
      DZ: 6
      GR: 2
      PR: 1
      IR: 3
      NG: 6
      LY: 1
      CR: 1
      MD: 3
      BA: 1
      PA: 1
      SD: 1
      IQ: 7
      MM: 1
      CL: 3
      AE: 2
      KH: 2
      BI: 1
      NP: 1
      HU: 4
      PY: 2
      A2: 2
      A1: 1
      KZ: 1
      EC: 2
      LB: 1
      TN: 1

------
BorisMelnik
there is a nice little plugin "confirm you are not a spammer" which cuts down
on comments quite a bit. I also make sure my blacklist is up to date ( I use
this one):

[https://github.com/splorp/wordpress-comment-
blacklist/blob/m...](https://github.com/splorp/wordpress-comment-
blacklist/blob/master/blacklist.txt)

with both of those solutions, my main site does about 5k UV's a day, and I see
about 20-30 spam comments per day (as opposed to a few hundred, easy)

------
abuzafor
I found some solution about it and combined all with one that makes WordPress
100% spam-proof. All of these solutions are recommended by some famous
WordPress experts. [http://www.bloggingguts.com/deal-spam-comments-
wordpress/](http://www.bloggingguts.com/deal-spam-comments-wordpress/)

------
AlexeyBrin
Try to use Disqus for a while, you can transfer your Wordpress comments to
Disqus and use WordPress as your blogging platform.

------
lutusp
The simple answer is not to run a blog on a platform that allows anonymous
commenting. Apart from simple, that may also be the only answer.

~~~
abuzafor
This is not a solution! We need a platform that meets with our needs, Though
It can has lots of bugs and issues but It also has solutions, We just have to
find that.

As I think :)

~~~
lutusp
If you think of a way to allow anonymous comments without spam, by all means
get a patent right away.

------
seekingcharlie
Akismet?

